# Bold ride



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

700lb-ft of torque! 



> The KiraVan is one part Unimog and one part fifth-wheel camper. Up front, a modified Mercedes-Benz Unimog truck chassis supports a four-door cabin, putting 260-horsepower and 700lb-ft of torque to the ground through a six-cylinder turbodiesel.































LINK


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

AND for a mere $,$$$,$$$,$$$,$$$.$$ it can be yours....


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

looks cool but if the toilet stops up no one is staying in it.

If I recall the old unimog was all wheel drive and hydraulic out drives 
(NO drive shaft/s) I thought they also made a APC years ago
called a mowag ---memory ain't what it used to be.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Ill take 2, one in coyote tan, and one in olive drab. Ill pay soon as I cash in a winnimg lottery ticket


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

for all that thing must cost, you would think it could have most power than a stock diesel 1 ton.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool machine but they weren't thinking at all of the KISS principle.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The dash is impressive.










So are the accommodations.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

I think that's the rig built by an ex-NASA Engineer who says he had it done for his 4 year old daughter. Clearly more dollars than sense.

Grossly underpowered. I agree. Cameras all over with inter-grated night vision, 14 radios as I recall, lots of toys packed in with little thought to the KISS reliability angle. I think the garage holds a couple bikes and an ATV. Seems there is more desk space to play Commander than kitchen counter space to make sandwiches.

This vehicle has shown up on various sites for expedition vehicles, but it's not really expedition grade IMO. A semi has a limited approach and departure angle and on steeper short distance inclines you can bottom out. It's great for cruising the interstate and getting to the parking lot at the National Parks, but, if that trips his trigger all well and good. 

Can you imagine trying to get out of Atlanta in an evacuation order with that thing?


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Ozarker said:


> Grossly underpowered. I agree.


Roger that, I have a car with more torque than this thing. But it's pretty cool toy for peace time use.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

An M35 (deuce and a half) has half the torque and is far from useless, it really depends on what you want it to do. 

I have no use for something like this regardless of price or power but some may :dunno:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

squerly said:


> Roger that, I have a car with more torque than this thing. But it's pretty cool toy _*for peace time use*_.


Agree!! It's got far too many SPF's (single point failures) to be dependable in any sort or "bad" situation.

One sensor goes bad or one wire shorts out here or there, (or it runs out of DEF fluid!)
...and the whole thing probably goes into "limp home mode"


----------



## gilacr (Dec 30, 2013)

I want one! Don't exactly know why but I do :2thumb:


----------

